# Lampshade



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

Perhaps you should look at a dimmer for your bedside lights? I am not sure a lamp shade is a solution to your desires to be simultaneously bright yet soft.


----------



## desiree_furman (Mar 31, 2011)

small and a white color lampshade is I think fit to bed room not to light.


----------



## bluelans (Mar 22, 2011)

for me, I used a cheap USB led light. it is really practical and affordable and portable. use link with my computer, it will work, the light is shine enough for me read or do something other. and it is very cheap:thumbup:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

MagicalHome said:


> What kind of lamp is best for bedside tables? I want something soft and romantic yet bright enough for reading.


I'd go for a lamp with a 3-way bulb.
Ron


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey Ron....what are doin' in the Lampshade Aisle ?...looking for something soft & romantic....:laughing:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> Hey Ron....what are doin' in the Lampshade Aisle ?...looking for something soft & romantic....:laughing:


You never know where you'll get lucky.:whistling2:
Ron


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> You never know where you'll get lucky.:whistling2:
> Ron


I am also a fan of the 3-way. :yes: :laughing::laughing:


----------

